# [Excel] Sortierung ?



## akrite (1. Mai 2007)

Moin,
gleich vorweggenommen, ich bin kein Excel-Kenner - bitte erklärt es mir so, als wäre ich ein 6-jähriger ;-) 
Wie ihr in dem Screenshot sehen könnt, ist die Sortierung der Tabelle völlig daneben. Der Ursprung ist eine Exceldatei und ich muss sie in Calc(OpenOffice) bearbeiten und die Sortierung soll natürlich abwärts sein, sprich wer auf dem ersten Platz steht, soll die meisten Punkte haben - derzeit übernimmt er einfach die Startreihenfolge. Was muss ich tun und wie ?
Danke für die Mühe !


----------



## Leola13 (2. Mai 2007)

Hai,

gehört der "Aktualisieren" Button zur Frage ?

Ansonsten einfach deine Tabelle makieren. (A44:Z47) und dann Daten - Sortieren - Pkt. auswählen - absteigend.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## akrite (2. Mai 2007)

...der Aktualisieren-Button gehört nicht zur Frage.  Geht es eventuell die 4 Tabellen nach dem Punktestand und dem Torverhältnis automatisch zu sortieren ? Manuell für mich kein Problem, da sitzen dann aber Leute dahinter, die von Excel noch weniger Ahnung haben )


----------

